# Frank's Aquarium



## tobalman

Here is some pictures that I took at

Frank's Aquarium
Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
Markham, ON L3R 0W4
(905) 477-1950
http://franksaquarium.ca/

Great selection of shrimps in GTA.

Enjoy

Painted Red




























Rili



















Yellow










Orange




























Crystal Red





































Snow



















Golden bee










Crystal Black




























Black Bee


----------



## Will

Very nice photos!
On one hand - I'll need to go there! On the other hand - I'll need to have some money to go there!
Theres 4 shrimp I'd really like to add to my collection or diversify my bloodlines with.


----------



## Darkblade48

Very nice photos! What kind of camera (and lens) are you using?


----------



## tobalman

Thank you for your kind words, I use Nikon D90 and tamron macro lens 90mm.



Darkblade48 said:


> Very nice photos! What kind of camera (and lens) are you using?


----------



## dogger99

Some nice pic there hong...never had shrimp before can they go in a 25g with some L345???...what we're some of the prices of the different shimps


----------



## tobalman

Hi Shane

I always has lot of cherry shirmps (not as nice) in all my plecos tank. if the shrimps die they become food, they help to clean up left over food. My L134 breeding tank has lot of they too.



dogger99 said:


> Some nice pic there hong...never had shrimp before can they go in a 25g with some L345???...what we're some of the prices of the different shimps


----------



## dogger99

can you have different shrimp in the same tank?????


----------



## tobalman

Why not ? same concept with pleco. you have different pleco in the same tank ?



dogger99 said:


> can you have different shrimp in the same tank?????


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

dogger99 said:


> can you have different shrimp in the same tank?????


It's fine, unless you are into breeding shrimps.


----------



## CanadaPleco

not the yellow, red's, rilis and oranges, they will interbreed and the offspring will be ugly brown.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

What are the chances there are males? I brought some shrimps off of Frank and I think they are all female.

They are doing great and are constantly berried with eggs. I been told that the females are more colourful and thus more likely to be sold to people.


----------



## razoredge

Great pics of the shrimp. I've only recently found out about Frank and sad that he's closing shop. Frank is a friendly and very knowledgeable guy. I wish him luck at his new location.


----------



## arc

> What are the chances there are males? I brought some shrimps off of Frank and I think they are all female.


Most of the really colourful Fire Reds are female(the other cherry colours as well), the males are not as bright so the suppliers tend not to ship them. You sometimes luck out and get a male but best way to ensure a male is to buy a already berried female and those offsping will have a male


----------



## laurahmm

Gorgeous pictures as always Hong! How are your sul shrimps doing? Any pics of those


----------



## BillB

*Shrimp*

Nice pics what was he charging for his shrimps??? Allot of them are very nice looking shrimps.


----------



## Riceburner

Great pics. Tamron rules!!!


----------



## carbonlist

Question: Does Frank have any German Blue Rams available?


----------



## tobalman

laurahmm said:


> Gorgeous pictures as always Hong! How are your sul shrimps doing? Any pics of those


Thank you Laura, all died shortly after I do a big water changed. 



BillB said:


> Nice pics what was he charging for his shrimps??? Allot of them are very nice looking shrimps.


Thank you Bill.

Here is what I remember not 100% sure

yellow shrimps $5/ea,
painted read $4/ea
Gold crystal $13/ea
crystal red $10/ea
Discount for club member. Better call him directly.



Riceburner said:


> Great pics. Tamron rules!!!


Nikon rules too. LOL



carbonlist said:


> Question: Does Frank have any German Blue Rams available?


No sure, just give him a call to find out.


----------



## bigfishy

carbonlist said:


> Question: Does Frank have any German Blue Rams available?


no blue rams 

~~~~~

only fish available are

koi angels
blue angels
assorted angels
L144 pleco
bronze cory
flowerhorn
snow white discus
bushynose pleco
goldspot pleco
sailfin pleco
comet goldfish
galaxy rasbora
swordtail
platy
albino cory
various kilifish


----------



## tobalman

I hope these pictures will boots his sale to support this store.

So has anyone went to his store and buy anything yet ? So I know my efforts did not go in vain.

Thanks


----------



## iBetta

tobalman said:


> I hope these pictures will boots his sale to support this store.
> 
> So has anyone went to his store and buy anything yet ? So I know my efforts did not go in vain.
> 
> Thanks


will probably go this friday!


----------



## laurahmm

I bought 10 fire reds and he made sure I got 2 males  Thanks Hong!

They are absolutely gorgeous in real life with red legs... He says its his best batch...


----------



## manmadecorals

Holy shiet! Those are some nice shrimps! I don't even have a shrimp tank and i want to go buy some...I'll go buy some and just put them in Jaysan's shrimp tank LOL!


----------



## joe

amazing pictures love the details
and the swimming shrimp in the first pic is great!

i like the whites on his shrimp he has some nice ones right now


----------



## tobalman

iBetta said:


> will probably go this friday!


Alright, good to know that.



laurahmm said:


> I bought 10 fire reds and he made sure I got 2 males  Thanks Hong!
> 
> They are absolutely gorgeous in real life with red legs... He says its his best batch...


Thank you for the update Laura.



manhtu said:


> Holy shiet! Those are some nice shrimps! I don't even have a shrimp tank and i want to go buy some...I'll go buy some and just put them in Jaysan's shrimp tank LOL!


This is your excuse to setup another tank. LOL


----------



## novice

Picked up some fire reds (with a male included) and there were a few blue leg poso sulewesi shrimps - of which one is berried now


----------



## tobalman

joe said:


> amazing pictures love the details
> and the swimming shrimp in the first pic is great!
> 
> i like the whites on his shrimp he has some nice ones right now


Thank you for your comments.



novice said:


> Picked up some fire reds (with a male included) and there were a few blue leg poso sulewesi shrimps - of which one is berried now


Thank you Ricky, don't forget to post some pictures of your shrimps collection.


----------



## novice

tobalman said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> Thank you Ricky, don't forget to post some pictures of your shrimps collection.


If only I had the camera and camera skills you possess. -

I must say the fire reds were really good.


----------



## Symplicity

I picked up a golden bee and 8 CRS. Its been almost 5 days. Frank and the people that work there are really amazing. They are def worth the extra few bucks vs buying from a breeder here.

They answer all questions and know what there talking about. If i can maintain my new Crystals for the next few months I will def pick up some more before he closes!


----------



## matti2uude

novice said:


> Picked up some fire reds (with a male included) and there were a few blue leg poso sulewesi shrimps - of which one is berried now


Did he get a new shipment? The last ones I saw there had two different kinds mixed together. I'm glad you have a berried one already. Maybe we can trade some in the future.


----------



## novice

Matt - thanks for the info - what was the other type that was mixed with them?

No Frank did not get a new shipment -

Was looking at the empty sulewesi tanks and saw a couple asked frank and he told me they were the blue legged poso - finally managed to fish out 4 of them that were still in the tank - though i dont see any blue on them - but yeah what ever they are they - one is berried.

if they are indeed blue leg - will gladly let you have some new blood for your lines.


----------



## matti2uude

One type was this
http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/193-Caridina-caerulea-Sulawesi-Shrimp
The other one mixed in was this I believe
http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/275-caridina-longidigita
I don't have either type I was going to trade you some white orchids.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis

matti2uude said:


> Did he get a new shipment? The last ones I saw there had two different kinds mixed together. I'm glad you have a berried one already. Maybe we can trade some in the future.


I had a ton a couple of months ago and was going to start selling them, but my heater broke and the temp went up to 90f for a few days unnoticed.... now I'm down to like 5, 2 berried females and 3 males


----------



## novice

matti2uude said:


> One type was this
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/193-Caridina-caerulea-Sulawesi-Shrimp
> The other one mixed in was this I believe
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/275-caridina-longidigita
> I don't have either type I was going to trade you some white orchids.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


Matt - looks like the 2nd one.


----------



## novice

coldmantis said:


> I had a ton a couple of months ago and was going to start selling them, but my heater broke and the temp went up to 90f for a few days unnoticed.... now I'm down to like 5, 2 berried females and 3 males


Sorry to hear that - hope you stock up again - what type did you have jimmy.?


----------



## coldmantis

novice said:


> Sorry to hear that - hope you stock up again - what type did you have jimmy.?


had firereds, some from pj pets when they first got it and didn't mix with regular cherries and some from franks long ago.


----------



## novice

Think you need to visit Franks again - has some great quality fire reds.

and sorry i thought you had a tank full of sulewesis


----------



## randy

I got some PFRs from Frank a few days this batch arrived, and I already have some shrimplets from them already... These PFRs have really good colour.

I also got some orange because my wife wanted them... I only got 1 male and 2 female....both females are berried now. 

Very nice shrimp Frank has, I'm really happy.


----------



## tobalman

Good to hear. His yellow shrimps look very nice too.



randy said:


> I got some PFRs from Frank a few days this batch arrived, and I already have some shrimplets from them already... These PFRs have really good colour.
> 
> I also got some orange because my wife wanted them... I only got 1 male and 2 female....both females are berried now.
> 
> Very nice shrimp Frank has, I'm really happy.


----------



## dl88dl

Good job Hung in advertising for Frank and great pictures too


----------



## bossmanl

I was at Frank's on the weekend, they are not closing, they are moving to Hwy 48 and Major Mackenzie I believe. The shrimp will live on.


----------



## jon021

Was just at franks earlier today and saw a whole tank full of golden bee shrimp incase anyone's looking for them. Frank said they just came in last night so there's some fully white ones swimming around in the tank.


----------



## BillB

*Shrimp*

Hi everyone I am wondering if any one knows if Frank has some yellow shrimp.? I am from out of town but was planning on going there this coming Saturday - does anyone know.? Thanks.


----------



## randy

I'm pretty sure he does, unless someone bought a few hundred of them in the last 3 days.


----------



## jon021

He has a full tank of them, very nice yellow colour


----------



## BillB

*Kewl*

Thanks everyone for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## shrimp101

Nice shrimps.


----------



## joe

anyone know how much longer hes going to be open?


----------



## randy

It depends, he already tore down a few racks. I am sure he won't be open after end of month, just not sure if it will be sooner. He told me once he sold all/most of the dry goods he current has then he will close the door to finish the rest of the move.

Then, he will be working at Kim's Nature about 10 minutes away from his current location. My advise is to grab what you need now, don't tell me I didn't warn you ;-)


----------



## joe

is anthing discounted? 
i was going to get some nice fire cherries and moss mats for my new tank


----------



## randy

I believe all shrimps are 50% off, not sure about moss. You can call and ask. His prices are good to start with and I'm pretty sure he will give you a good discount for anything in store.


----------

